# "Reply To All" option for PMs



## Landslide (23 May 2009)

Is there one, and I'm just being a muppet and can't see it?

Or if not, can we have one please?


----------



## tdr1nka (23 May 2009)

Yeah, I'd like that too!


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2009)

And me!


----------



## Radius (23 May 2009)

Me too, anyone in the know seeing a pattern here?


----------



## Landslide (23 May 2009)




----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2009)

I can't find it either.....


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2009)

I bet Dalestar can't either


----------



## tdr1nka (23 May 2009)

Is it like one of those 3D pictures what if you stare into the middle distance you see a picture?

They don't work on me.

I like Dell's suggestion BTW.


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2009)

There's no reply-to-all because a PM only comes from one person.

Whilst the sender can send to a group of recipients, the recipients are singular and therefore can only respond to the sender and not the original group.

I'll have a look and see if there's a hack/mod to get around this.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## tdr1nka (23 May 2009)

Thanks Shaun!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2009)

Thanks Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (26 May 2009)

*Reply to All* button now available for PMs.

It's basic, but it does the job.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Landslide (27 May 2009)

Admirably.

Ta!


----------



## TheDoctor (27 May 2009)

*Raises mug in general direction of Admin!*


----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2009)

we had faith!


----------



## srw (28 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


>



Where are my smelling salts?


----------

